# dont you think its wrong?



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok I was looking on ebay because I was looking at nintendo's the origanel ones and then i looked up dogs to see if you were ale to sell a dog on any web site like that. Then at first I only saw like treats and training and stuff like that and then I saw a bunch of dogs, the i saw that they were for sale. Are people even aloud to sell animals on ebay....


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I wouldn't think you would be allowed to,but I've never looked before.It's really not all the surprising though.Hmmm I'm gonna have to go check that out.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

no it used to say no pets for sale on there , I wouldnt be surprised if they get removed


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Live animals are not permitted for sale on Ebay, Carley. I'd like to see the dogs... See if your dad can send me the links please sweetie. Thanks.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

WTF posting this from my iPhone because guess what there's an eBay app for this!


























How can they do this?


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

ebay classifieds is just like a local pennysaver or craigslist. you can look up nearly anything on the classifieds section by area. i noticed that it says it on the screenshot sapphire posted..."the fast and easy way to buy and sell things *locally* on ebay classifieds".


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Though on craigslist, puppy postings are flagged by other CL users to thwart byb's.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ahhh ok classified, on the auction part they arent allowed , i havent heard of the classified section before


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Just another way to peddle puppies.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

When I put rescues up on Petfinder, it automatically post them on Ebay and I really wish it wouldn't. Every adoption inquiry from that site has been denied. Literally some of the worst inquiries I've ever gotten.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ebay own's Kijiji .com and craigslist you can post pet's for sale on those sites.


----------

